

Android App Developers Endure Lower Sales in Search of Growth - Bloomberg - eugenejen
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-09-02/android-app-developers-endure-lower-sales-in-search-of-growth.html
I am wondering anyone here has his/her data point in sales number.<p>I own an iPhone 3GS and a LG Ally android. I am more inclined to use iPhone just because it has remove a lot of rough edges in user experience.
======
markstansbury
I don't understand why Google can't bother to put together a solid app
distribution platform. They advertise apps because apps drive phone sales, but
the apps suck compared against the iPhone. The distribution platform is too
awful for developers to care. Global delivery is weak. But it's all almost
there. Why can't Google just finish building the platform?

